# البرنامج الأول لكافة المشاريع Agilent ADS 2011



## drhacker (14 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته












قمت بتقسيم البرنامج إلى عشرة أقسام على أربع سيرفرات لتسهيل تحميله
1.8G

(MEGAUPLOAD)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TMZCPH4W

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y81IDQBH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E8QI1AVP
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V6UGWSOH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1XVRMSKA
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0XCNKDRJ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FURYFVLI
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7YNGX21N
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RF2OZE46
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3IUU7NLB


(MEDIAFIRE)
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0tiuoasb3lku1yo
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2327w9r31i7pvwu
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?x83st0p09l8auh5
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?16x3t0z0sjzga21
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7nuaeqni44xxkw2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4q4i6ye85196skh
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zbx93ke4ubt7634
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ycdmc66g5l09h6j
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?li3m84s14hv6cfo
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cdzges7hfddp10k



(FILESONIC)
http://www.filesonic.com/file/HRCVnjT
http://www.filesonic.com/file/nhra0Ln
http://www.filesonic.com/file/FyiASjD
http://www.filesonic.com/file/LlWAjEt
http://www.filesonic.com/file/cmxoGBC
http://www.filesonic.com/file/e9vbOcG
http://www.filesonic.com/file/JHyoryh
http://www.filesonic.com/file/vfGGgx6
http://www.filesonic.com/file/IQ95w2h
http://www.filesonic.com/file/cugCWHB


(FILESERVE)
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6sKWHzP/SDA11.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zKfwj5W/SDA11.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/2B8kAMB/SDA11.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/wJvrnF3/SDA11.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/rCfFYym/SDA11.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/KkFFqs8/SDA11.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/3mHHJ8v/SDA11.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zWtatap/SDA11.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/QjePp7b/SDA11.part09.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/g8VFqJJ/SDA11.part10.rar

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم

​


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وجارى التحميل وسوف يتم تجريبه ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد المنصور (7 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل،، عمل رأئع وجزاك الله الجنة.


----------



## أحمد المنصور (7 فبراير 2012)

أخي الكريم لم أجد الملف
license.lic


----------



## drhacker (8 فبراير 2012)

Amr Abo Salem قال:


> شكرا على هذا المجهود وجارى التحميل وسوف يتم تجريبه ان شاء الله



البرنامج شغال :20:



أحمد المنصور قال:


> تم التحميل،، عمل رأئع وجزاك الله الجنة.



ولك ايضا الجنة اخي-آمين



أحمد المنصور قال:


> أخي الكريم لم أجد الملف
> license.lic



الملف موجود داخل الملف المضغوط ads2011.10win_fix.rar
وتاكد ان لديك ال winrar لفكه
وعموما حمله من الرابط التالي وهو ايضا مضغوط ولكن zip وليس rar
http://www.mediafire.com/?1b6d3pihxyubsm1


----------



## drhacker (9 فبراير 2012)

ملاحظة حول الروابط، فقط روابط ال mediafire وال fileserve تعمل، لان ال megaupload وال filesonic اصبحوا خارج الخدمة، واذا امكن حذفهم من المشاركة الاصلية يكون افضل 




​


----------



## drhacker (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
للاخوة الذين يريدون معرفة كيفية البدأ باستخدام البرنامج فارجوا زيارة صفحة اليوتيوب التالية
http://www.youtube.com/user/AsbMayo
الدروس بها بالعربية
اما للذين يجيدون الانجليزية فالدروس كثيرة ولمختلف المستويات على اليوتيوب ايضا.


----------



## A.malla (12 فبراير 2012)

فعلا تشكر على هذه المشاركة ......


----------



## Mahmoud.Abdella (29 فبراير 2012)

*license file is expired*

license file is expired
please i need a valid one ASAP
thank you sir for your great help and support


----------



## drhacker (10 مارس 2012)

the license file is valid
but you didn’t follow the setup instructions correctly
check the environment variables/ system variables/ 

ADS_LICENSE_FILE
GENESYS_LICENSE_FILE
ICCAP_LICENSE_FILE

the three above variables should point to the license file, like:
C:\Program Files\Agilent\EEsof_License_Tools\license.lic
​


----------



## hoho_yan2000 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
مشكور أخي الكريم. هل يمكن إعادة رفع الجزء الأول من البرنامج لأن ميديا فير يحتاج إلى account


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (24 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير , ورحم الله والديك .

جاري التحميل و التجربة ..

أخوكم 
ملاعب الأسنة .​


----------



## طلال حمدان (2 يناير 2013)

ياشباب اللي استخدم البرنامج ads 2011 وكذلك ads2009

هلا لاحظ ان هناك فرق بالنتايج بين النسختين

لانه عندي فيه فرق

ياليت اللي قدر يححل المشكلة يسعفنا


----------



## paradiseseeker8 (29 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا البرنامج المهم
هل ممكن ان تكتب لي خطوات تنصيب البرنامج و طريقة تفعيله لان لدي مشكلة مع ال readme txt
و جزاك الله خيرا 
*


----------

